# Brisbane and loving it?



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Hubby heading this month to Melbourne and Brisbane for us to decide which one to move to.
I've noticed there's a group of people living in Melbourne and happy.

What about Brisbane? Is there anyone loving it?

Hubby's Aussie family is from Queensland, so it is Hubby's n.1, but I'm worried because most people I see wanting to return seem to be in Brisbane, not Melborne.

I'm Portuguese, hubby dual British and Aussie, but he grew here, so he sounds 100% Pom, our children have Brit accent too.

Are they friendly and inclusive? I really don't want to move to place where my children don't have a good time.

Can you please say if you are in Brisbane what is life there for you?
Are you happy?
Do you love it?

Thanks.

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi B

I know a lot of people who are a Brisbane and love it there. it would be better if u move to Brisbane since u have family in queensland and would be closer to them which means not as lonely as you would be in melbourne 

wish u luck with the move


----------



## burning_angel_ (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I'm probably a little biased as I have grown up in the Brisbane area but I'll give you my opinion anyway 

Basically Brisbane is a good place to live as it as mostly sunny with not much rain (we could do with more cause it hardly rains here) and you have so much to do with theme parks as well as two great coasts (Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast) which are both approximately 1 hour drive each way from Brisbane City. Also there is great camping (if you like that kind of thing) directly above Brisbane as well as rainforest walks that you can do (about 1 hr from Brisbane). But that's all if you have your own transport. Brisbane does have okay public transport however Melbourne's is heaps better.

I find that Brisbane is a city but without all of the 'hustle and bustle' and the arrogance that comes with that. Its kinda like a little big city where you can still relax (unlike somewhere like Sydney).

In relation to Melbourne they have a fantastic live music scene there as well as being a very artsy/cultural place. It is more expensive (I think) to live in Melbourne) I have had numerous friends that moved down to Melbourne and have come back stating that the artsy/culture/music scene was great however they found it to be pretty hard to meet people - even at a pub no one will just randomly smile and talk to you unlike in Brisbane. 

Further to this, and this is the BIG ONE that everyone talks about with Melbourne is the weather. It literally can have the whole four seasons numerous times over in one day - the sky is regularly grey and dreary which gets pretty depressing. Its predominantly because of the weather that my friends have come back and all of the people that I know that still live there ALWAYS complain about the weather.

Hope that helps for what it is worth....


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Thanks!!!
It helps loads!! thank you!!!

The main reason I want to leave the UK is that the sky is often grey, Winters are just way too long and I always feel depressed towards the end of the Winter.
Then Brisbane for us it is!!!lane:

:clock: I just wish we could go today!!!

Thanks,
Busyte


----------



## SandBuiltDreams (Nov 8, 2008)

I live in Brisbane... and I had the choice, I would have moved to Melbourne yesterday! There is just a lot more to do in Melbourne... and they don't have a many of those stupid trading hour laws.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I was born in Melbourne and have also lived in Brisbane.

I like both cities. Melbourne is much more of a "city" and has an energy about it, whereas Brisbane is like a large, sleepy, country town. I think Melbourne is more beautiful but quality of life is better in Brisbane. 

My husband (who is from Tokyo) hated Brisbane because he said it was too slow and boring and lacked career opportunities for him. He stayed in Melbourne for a month and loved it. He said the only thing that is better in Brisbane is the weather. 

I could easily live in either city.


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Busyte said:


> Thanks!!!
> It helps loads!! thank you!!!
> 
> The main reason I want to leave the UK is that the sky is often grey, Winters are just way too long and I always feel depressed towards the end of the Winter.
> ...


Hiya, just to let you know that we are going to Brissie on 6th Dec, so will fill you in when we arrive. Hope its all gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!!!! ellisa


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Lucky you!!!

Already spending your first barbie Christmas!!!:eyebrows:

lane:
I hope you have a great flight!!!
Ours will be very exciting, with a 7 year old and 3 year old twins.:laugh:

We'll go as soon as all the paperwork is finished and our house sold.
Sometime between January and Easter Time.

When you are nicely settled and had time to relax a bit,:fish2: 
and know Brisbane well:car:, please come here and give us some good tips.

Best wishes,

Busyte


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Busyte said:


> Lucky you!!!
> 
> Already spending your first barbie Christmas!!!:eyebrows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Yep,

We haven't been contacted to go ahead with medical and police checks, but hubby is Aussie/Brit and we have been together for 8 years, married, 3 kids, so I definitely meet the criteria for spouse visa.
It's just a question of things going through.

We're more worried with selling the house, we've put the price down once, but if it's not sold we might need to put it down again. We can't afford to migrate having to pay a mortgage here, and we need to sell to buy in Brissie.

Anyway, will be following your adventures.

I hate being on an aeroplane too I do not feel confortable at all in the air, it's going to be hard long flight for me, and we 3 kids and can't even try to sleep it through .
I just hope we have a smooth flight.


Cheers,
Busyte


----------

